# Kirk Security Strap review



## FunPhotons (Jan 31, 2013)

Review of http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html

Background, I haven't used the popular BlackRapid strap or other variants. My issue with the BlackRapid is that you have to screw something to the bottom which precludes easy Swiss-Arca plate usage. I know many got around that by using a SA clamp, but the setup seems kludgy to me. Additionally the BlackRapid solution seems over engineered to me. As an engineer I would opt for a simpler design, the swivel buckle, screw in attachment and such looks like too much, never mind adding a Swiss-Arca clamp, which also makes it much more expensive by the way. 

Enter the Kirk Security Strap which had the features I wanted on paper.







A built in clamp. A strap which attaches directly to the clamp. Minimal failure points and foo. How does it stack up?

The claim to fame of the BlackRapid is rapid shooting. Important to professional event shooters, less to me, but as it turns out I suspect that is more marketing than reality. As it is the Kirk has _zero_ issues with rapid deployment. Instead of sliding the camera along the strap, a move that seems error prone, with the Kirk you can simply raise the camera to eye level without readjusting _anything_. It just folds more or less in half with the padded part staying in place. When done drop it back down, zero fuss. Frankly it seems like LESS fuss than the BlackRapid, but as I say I haven't used that one. 

Second, how does it 'sit' when by your side? It comes from the factory with the clamp knob toward you. This is a neat feature, what it means is that because the clamp naturally lines the camera up in a particular orientation (front-back) the knob is always there giving some standoff distance between the camera and you. Keeps the back of the camera from knocking into you. Cool. 

Third it has a rail on the bottom for quick mounting on a SA system. 

Fourth I'm not a walking advertisement. No logos blasted over it, the unit is extremely lightweight and low profile. 

That's the good. The less good is that the strap isn't a super deluxe item. Fine by me, actually perfect for me, I don't want some overdone solution. Just a simple strap thank you. If you don't like it, it can be easily replaced at any rate. 

Also with the default strap it wants to go over one shoulder (at least for me), not across your chest to the other shoulder. Again my preferred approach, I like being able to quickly take it on or off. If you prefer across the chest then replacing the strap with a longer version will do it for you. 

That's my take.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh boy! I have a BR, and it's been great, especially for a large event where I'm out and about but not using a tripod like Burning Man. For when I'm out and about, but want to switch to my tripod, this would be perfect. Thanks!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 31, 2013)

Your very welcome. Here's the picture of the underside to readers know what you mean (I should have posted this)






The feature I like the best is again how the knob also acts as a kind of a standoff from my hip. I spent the weekend at an event with a full time photog who had a BR strap. I'm not trying to cut on BR, but he had to keep a hand on his camera at his hip as he moved (quickly) around. With the Kirk that seems to be less of an issue. FWIW.


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 1, 2013)

My BR strap screws into my Kirk plate (Arca), issues? None.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 1, 2013)

.
Thanks for the good review. 

For me, at $75 it would have to make my coffee in the morning and open doors for me all day long!

Dollars in my pocket shield me from much inconvenience.

As Ben Franklin said: There are only three things you can count on in life:

1. An old wife.

2. An old dog.

3. Ready money.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 1, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> My BR strap screws into my Kirk plate (Arca), issues? None.



The bit about this is that you can leave your Arca plate on your camera, and _very quickly and easily_ remove the camera from the strap, and put it right on the tripod in just a few seconds. With the BR you need to disconnect it from the connector, unscrew the thingie, clip it back in so you don't lose it, and put the camera on the tripod.

This strap, to me, seems quicker and easier than the BR screw-on connector thingie. Not that I'm against it, I have the BR-7 I think it is, and works awesome, but there are times when I know I'm probably going to be switching between strap and tripod.


----------



## ahab1372 (Feb 1, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > My BR strap screws into my Kirk plate (Arca), issues? None.
> ...


I think what crasher said or meant to say is that you can screw the BR into a Kirk clamp (or any other QR clamp of your choice), and have the same as with the Kirk strap, only with additional pieces of metal between the strap and the QR clamp. No need to disconnect the connector.


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 1, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > crasher8 said:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 1, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Ahh...ok, that makes more sense now.


----------



## nonac (Feb 1, 2013)

"A built in clamp....... Minimal failure points.... How does it stack up?"

Pay attention Neuro, an engineer is talking about "minimal failure points." That means this is BETTER than your combination of pieces loctited together creating multiple failure points that you believe is even stronger.


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> "A built in clamp....... Minimal failure points and foo. How does it stack up?"
> 
> Pay attention Neuro, an engineer is talking about "minimal failure points." That means this is BETTER than your combination of pieces loctited together creating multiple failure points that you believe is even stronger.



Yes any engineer will tell you that a simpler system is better than a more complicated one. Better in this sense means less failure points, less R&D, less to manufacture, less to test in production, less to support, and less to manage for end of life. However, that doesn't do you any good if the user needs or wants the more complicated solution. 

In reality I think there little real world difference between the two systems. Which one is better is a matter of taste, and so far I think BR has probably sold more than Kirk. Marketing place a big part of perception too, in this case I think BR has given the impression that only their system gives you the ability for rapid shots. 

As I said the simplicity of this system works for me, and in real use is comfortable and lets me get off shots easily and quickly.


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 2, 2013)

I like this but, unfortunately, I have an aftermarket vertical grip on my 5D2 and really wouldn't trust the bush on it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2013)

nonac said:


> "A built in clamp....... Minimal failure points and foo. How does it stack up?"
> 
> Pay attention Neuro, an engineer is talking about "minimal failure points." That means this is BETTER than your combination of pieces loctited together creating multiple failure points that you believe is even stronger.



The Kirk Security Strap wasn't part of that discussion. My original point was that the BR lug Loctite'd to an AS-type clamp was more secure than the BR lug directly screwed onto a camera/lens attachment point, and I stand by that point. Yes, it's one more connection, technically, but the Loctite doesn't count as a _practical_ possible point of failure. In that comparison, the parts of the BR hardware - carabiner, pin, etc. - are identical between the two setups, and the sole difference is the directly screwed in lug vs. the clamp in between. Since unscrewing of the lug which is subjected to torsional stress during use is a much more likely occurrence than unscrewing of a Loctite connection or a clamp screw not subjected to torsional stress, the latter is more secure (despite having one more 'countable' potential failure point). My own empirical evidence backs that up.

By the way, a *good* engineer would understand that it's not only the _number_ of possible failure points that matters, but each points' probability of failure. If an engineer working on a project of mine (I do hire them, on occasion) told me that three connection points each with a 0.0000001 failure rate is 'less secure' than one connection point with a 0.001 failure rate because fewer possible failure points automatically means more secure, I'd certainly 'pay attention' - and I'd immediately fire that engineer. 

The Kirk Security Strap clearly is an even more secure setup. There's no carabiner, no pin, etc., so of course it's more secure. I'm a bit concerned about the idea of using the screw as a 'stand off' from the body, as that would seem to carry the risk if the screw know being loosened as it rubs. Not sure if that's a real issue, in practice - but it's something I'd watch for (and just switching the orientation would solve the problem). 

The other issue is convenience - not sure if there are tradeoffs there with the Kirk strap. The issue of a lens plate was mentioned - the BR swivel allows 90-deg rotation for body vs. lens plate, not sure it the twist of the Kirk strap would be an issue (likely not). Also, my BR strap works in conjunction with a backpack (a full pack - shoulder straps with sternum strap, and a hip belt), because the strap does not need to move/slide to raise the camera. 

FunPhotons - thanks (again!) for the great review. I'd love to hear your thoughts on lens plate use and backpack compatibility.


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 2, 2013)

Neuro, yeah, most engineering is just over engineering and calling it a day. 

Before purchase I had thought the lens plate feature was kind of silly but it works fine and I like having it there. I had thought it added to the profile too much but it doesn't add anything noticeable and is a nice feature frankly. Likewise with a backpack it appears to be working great. 

I'm not seeing any issues with the knob getting loose. 

Anyhow they are both great solutions and I'm really liking this one at least.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2013)

I think you're talking about the dovetail on the bottom of the clamp when you refer to adding to the profile? I agree, that seems like a great feature. But, the 'lens plate' question I had is about using the clamp with an AS plate on a lens (tripod collar, like on a 100-400 or supertele), where the plate is oriented 90-deg relative to a camera body plate, and with no swivel on the clamp, that means the strap has to twist to accomodate that. 

But - looking at it again, I'm asking a flawed question. Sorry for the confusion! The clamp is actually oriented to hold a collared lens plate on the axis of the strap. It looks like with a camera plate, the natural hang would have the back of the camera facing your body - is that the case? 

Thanks again!


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 2, 2013)

Neuro,
Got it. OK just tried with a 70-200 2.8, wondering why I hadn't done that before. With a L black or smaller lens I have it on the bottom of RRS right angle body bracket. This places the orientation with the lens going perpendicular to your body. Imagine holding your right arm straight out to your right, that's what the lens does. It's a good position, well balanced and the knob keeps the back of the camera from hitting and rubbing your leg.

With the White L collared lens it now orients to the back. That is the front of the lens is pointing backwards. Well balanced, comfortable, works well even with the added weight. So you get lens pointed left, or lens pointed back. 

The bigger issue is where is the camera grip? It needs to be in a good orientation (out) for easy grab. In both cases it is either pointing front (for the black L) or pointing right (for the white L). Both are the right spots for easy grab, the lenses and stable and secure at my side. 

(Edit: using your nomenclature, with a black L the back of the camera is against your leg, with the white it faces forward. )

Phew ... when you said this I wondered if it would be a bust with L lenses but it works just great. Also, I tried the strap across the chest and it works as well as over the single shoulder. 

Seriously liking this strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2013)

Makes perfect sense - thanks yet again!


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 3, 2013)

I took it out for a hike up a 3000 foot peak. Performed well, the best part is that the camera really snugs tight against my side. No knocking about, I believe the clamp design gives this performance, whereas for the BR strap it looks like it bounces around more from what I've seen observing photogs using them. 

On the other hand while hiking it's not as quick a draw as the BR. I usually don't have a lot of time since I'm hiking with somebody so I pull out the camera for a quick landscape or shot of people I'm hiking with. With a backpack it was a little awkward sometimes. Not a big deal if you can take an extra second or two to get it set up, but nonetheless the BR has an edge here surely. 

As I said I thought the dovetail on the bottom was a superfluous feature. If you're going to the bother of using a tripod, is taking it off the bracket that much worse? Well I found out on the hike that the best aspect of having it is for monopods, not tripods. Out with a monopod having the dovetail makes it really quick and easy to put it on the pod for a shot, and take it off again for a hike. 

Overall great strap. Pluses are it orients the camera for a snug and tight against you fit, much like a regular camera strap, while working with a Arca-Swiss camera bracket, and it has a dovetail on the bottom for quick attach. On the downside the strap isn't the most high end one you'll find, and it is a second or sometimes two slower probably than using the BR.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 3, 2013)

ok, this is getting annoying. I can reply to this thread with a short sentence, but when I try to paste in my long reponse, I get 'access denied, security block'?

Anyway, long story short, I want one. Anyone know where ships to aus with cheapish postage?


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 4, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> ok, this is getting annoying. I can reply to this thread with a short sentence, but when I try to paste in my long reponse, I get 'access denied, security block'?
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I want one. Anyone know where ships to aus with cheapish postage?



I got it from B&H, I'd be surprised if they didn't ship down under.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I've checked there, $75 plus $33 shipping.
Maybe I'll have to take the excuse to buy something else while i'm there to spread the shipping cost around (I hear that Sigma 35mm is nice)...


----------



## victorwol (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks interesting... Although makes me a bit nervous the idea of the clamp getting lose and the camera falling... What are your thoughts about that? I've being using arca clamps for a noon time, but never to hang a camera...


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 4, 2013)

victorwol said:


> Looks interesting... Although makes me a bit nervous the idea of the clamp getting lose and the camera falling... What are your thoughts about that? I've being using arca clamps for a noon time, but never to hang a camera...



Held tight for 3000 ft up and 3000 ft down over rocky trails. I don't see it as an issue. 

I think that it comes down to if you have a Swiss-Arca plate arrangement and want a strap, do you want a traditional strap style where it keeps the camera orientated, or do you want a Black Rapid style where the camera swings around more but also comes to the eye a bit easier.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 4, 2013)

Just wondering, if you attach the strap/clamp to the bottom of your camera's bracket, is the knob on the strap/clamp towards your face, or towards the lens? (and can you unclip it to swap it the other way?) How much past the screen/lensmount does it stick in either direction, and is it easy to unscrew from that position?
(I'm sort of wondering about being stabbed in the chin by it, possible?)


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 4, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> Just wondering, if you attach the strap/clamp to the bottom of your camera's bracket, is the knob on the strap/clamp towards your face, or towards the lens? (and can you unclip it to swap it the other way?) How much past the screen/lensmount does it stick in either direction, and is it easy to unscrew from that position?
> (I'm sort of wondering about being stabbed in the chin by it, possible?)



just what I was thinking, don't want that knob bumping me as I shoot


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 6, 2013)

The knob can go either way, forward or backward. If backward then it helps keep the back of the camera off your hip. If forward then it is out of the way. 

You can wear the strap and clamp in a total of four positions/orientations and it works fine in them all. And of course you can replace the strap with whatever strap you wish, as long as it is of the correct width. Also you can reverse the strap if you like a opposite orientation. As I said the strap isn't a high end item so feel free to experiment. 

You can wear the strap and clamp in a total of four positions/orientations and it works fine in them all. And of course you can replace the strap with whatever strap you wish, as long as it is of the correct width. 

The knob doesn't bother me against my side or the other way. I think the 'intended' orientation is with knob forward, strap across the chest. When it is in this orientation the camera is snug and secure at your hip, very comfortable and doesn't bounce.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds good. I've been looking for places in Aus that might sell them, not found one yet (as it was when I was looking for my original A/S setup, most places haven't even heard of A/S on this side of the world).
Adorama quoted something stupid like $60 shipping, so loks like B+H it is (as it was when I bought my plates and tripod a year ago).

Oh well, i'll have to go see what else I "need" to buy while i'm shipping anyway, maybe a Lee kit or something...


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 6, 2013)

Note; with this and any other strap, if you're concerned about it accidentally coming loose you can use some of these

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010HA6A6/

as backup


----------

